# Critical Regionalism



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Critical regionalism is not historical revival or postmodern architecture. 
It is a form of modern architecture built to fit well within its physical and cultural context, through use of local materials and construction techniques, for example. 

Unlike typical modernism, it does not seek to create a new culture but instead it expands upon what currently exists.

More info on critical regionalism

 Towards a Critical Regionalism: Six Points for an Architecture of Resistance by Kenneth Frampton

*Post examples of buildings that fit this philosophy.*

Firodiya Center for Inspiration, Ahmednagar, India (2015)
Architects: Studio A dvaita

This new construction uses traditional handmade bricks, bright earthy paints, mud domes, Kotah stone flooring, corrugated roofs, and salvaged local material in order to fit well within the Indian context. 
It wouldn't fit in anywhere else, but at the same time, it feels modern, and keeps up to modern standards of sustainability.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Town Hall, Säynätsalo, Finland (1952)
Architect: Alvar Aalto


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ningbo Historical Museum, Ningbo, China (2008)
Architect: Wang Shu


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Meritxell Sanctuary, Meritxell, Andorra (1978)
Architect: Ricardo Bofill


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

National Museum of Roman Art, Merida, Spain (1986)
Architect: Rafael Moneo


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Brick House by i.Studio, Wada, India (2015)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Rustic House, Dénia, Spain (2016)
Architect: Antonio Altarriba


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

does it serve as example? kandovan village, iran

















http://www.heritageinstitute.com/zoroastrianism/urmia/kandovan.htm


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Cañete Productive House, Nuevo Imperial, Peru (2016)
Architects: Seinfeld Arquitectos


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Critical regionalism is not historical revival or postmodern architecture.
> It is a form of modern architecture built to fit well within its physical and cultural context, through use of local materials and construction techniques, for example.


That's exactly postmodernism, but in the general sense of the word, which is used in the other fields of culture. It's interesting that in architecture the word is used with such a narrow definition. (And even now I'm not sure that particular narrow sense will be the one that will eventually enter the dictionaries.)

Very interesting stuff, thanks for creating (and feeding) this thread.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Very interesting examples.

Though I'm curious what's postmodern about the last one in Peru


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Can Lis, Mallorca, Spain (1973)
Architect: Jørn Utzon


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

can lis is wonderful.

Does this fit the thread?

Hotel Xaluca Dades, Morocco

http://susanreep.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/IMG_0199.jpg


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I love it. Reminds me of Ricardo Bofill's work.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very insightful thread. Well done.


I would say that the Pritzker Prize winning Australian architect [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenn_Murcutt"]Glenn Murcutt[/URL] would fall into this category.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Affordable Housing for Relocalized Farmers, Dongziguan, China (2016)
Architects: gad


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Casa Rana, Tiruvannamalai, India (2013)
Architects: Made in Earth


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Affordable Housing for Relocalized Farmers, Dongziguan, China (2016)
> Architects: gad


They nailed it. This is what they should build in China, not those ridiculous european-ish kitsch or modern glassboxes. Each country/region should embrace their culture, vernacular architecture and adapt it to madern times. This is a great design, quite simple for my taste, but original and serious. Neither kitsch or "international" crap. You see this and instantly identify eastern Asia. :applause:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Artists' Residency and Cultural Center, Sinthian, Senegal (2015)
Architect: Toshiko Mori


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Amazing :applause:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Iran (use of traditional bricks and design themes/colors from the region)



Alexsal said:


> Afsharieh Villa. Fantastic residential project in Hasht Gerd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Laleh apartment building, tehran



> ساختمان مسکونی لاله اقدسیه طراحی و معماری شده توسط مهندسین مشاور زندیگان یکی ازپروژه های پر دتایل این مجموعه است که باهمکاری محمدرضا نیک بخت٬ شیرین صمدیان و علیرضا بختیاری انجام شده است .این پروژه در زمینی به مساحت ۱۰۸۱ مترمربع واقع در خیابان اندرزگو ساخته شده است. سطح اشغال این پروژه ۴۲۱۵ درصد در هر طبقه و به صورت برج باغ می باشد. این پروژه شامل ۴ طبقه زیرزمین٬ یک طبقه همکف ( یک لابی و یک واحد ساختمانی) و ۱۰ طبقه مسکونی می باشد. هر طبقه شامل ۲ واحد است.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

> PROJECT GENERAL INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























































































































http://caoi.ir/en/projects/item/980-iran-center-for-management-studies.html


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

> PROJECT GENERAL INFORMATION
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































































































































































http://caoi.ir/en/projects/item/987-shahid-bahonar-university-of-kerman.html


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Apartment No. 1

Location: Mahallat, Iran

Design: Architecture by Collective Terrain 

http://www.archdaily.com/368321/apartment-no-1-architecture-by-collective-terrain/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

house no.7 , near esfahan, iran
year: 2013 
Ayneh architects


خانه شماره
معمار: دفتر معماری آینه
موقعیت: نجف*آباد، اصفهان، ایران 
تاریخ: 1391
مساحت: 552 مترمربع
وضعیت: ساخته*شده
کارفرما: مهدی صالحی، الهه ابراهیم
تیم پروژه: علی دهقانی، علی سلطانی، عاطفه کرباسی
جوایز: رتبه اول گروه مسکونی جایزه معمار 1391



























































from 
https://instagram.com/memarmagazine/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Chapel of Our Lady of Perpetual Succour, Mashem, India (2006)
Architects: Tallulah D’Silva, Rajiv D’Silva


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope this qualifies as critical regionalism, since Guatemala doesn't have a pure style of architecture of its own. Everything here is either Mayan influenced or Spanish influenced. So basing on the following definition: 


> The stylings of critical regionalism seek to provide an architecture rooted in the modern tradition, but tied to geographical and cultural context. Critical regionalism is not simply regionalism in the sense of vernacular architecture. It is a progressive approach to design that seeks to mediate between the global and the local languages of architecture.


I guess using the spanish colonial style with some modern characteristics and using exposed adobe bricks and wooden cantilevers (which is something that has become common in the past century here), as well as some things like central courtyards with porticos (something most old houses have here) would make it Critical Regionalism.

*Casa Victoria, Antigua Guatemala, by Obiols Arquitectura*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Same case here:

*Hotel Cirilo, Antigua Guatemala, Guatemala, by Obiols Arquitectura*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A cottage in Norway. Built in two steps - first one in 1986 and the later one in 2012. 



























http://www.klikk.no/bolig/hytteliv/article833660.ece


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Very nice^


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't tell which one is the older one. I wonder, if these styles can be applied succesfully in highrises and skyscrapers. Most specifically I am referring to that kind of vernacular nordic style, or the colonial style of the houses I posted.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think it's definitely possible. But it would be expensive I'd imagine.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Honkanummi Chapel, Vantaa, Finland(1955)
Architect: Erik Bryggman


----------



## ValterPravnik (Nov 30, 2016)

Critical Regionalism is what new architecture should look like in times of vulgar internationalism 



Not quite pure critical regionalism but clearly the right directon in Divčibare, Serbia:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ValterPravnik said:


> Critical Regionalism is what new architecture should look like in times of vulgar internationalism


100% Agree


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Strandveien 37/Svartlamoen Housing. Low-rent housing in Trondheim, Norway by Brendeland & Kristoffersen. Completed in 2005 in a design inspired by traditional Norwegian wooden architecture. 


















https://www.mimoa.eu/projects/Norwa...1Kk8dAQ.4&utm_referrer=https://www.google.no/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Binh Thanh Apartment, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam (2016)
Architects: Sanuki Daisuke architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Holiday Apartments, Santorini, Greece (2015)
Architects: Alexandros Kapsimalis, Marianna Kapsimali


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

House, Syros, Greece (2011)
Architect: Myrto Miliou


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

ThatOneGuy said:


> J.Basanaviciaus 9A, Vilnius, Latvia (2017)
> Architects: Paleko architektu studija


There is no Vilnius, Latvia. The capital of neighboring Lithuania is Vilnius.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Corrected that basic mistake :laugh:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice, but I don't get why some contemporary architects love to use randomly placed windows and balconies. It just ruins the whole aesthetic most of the times.


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*TOWN LIBRARY : MUYINGA , BURUNDI ( 2012 )*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Stazzo d’Aldia House, San Teodoro, Italy (2017)
Architects: Altromodoarchitetcts


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Friendship Centre, Gaibandha, Bangladesh (2011)
Architect: Kashef Chowdhury






















































































































Directly inspired by the ruins of a Buddhist monastery nearby


----------



## bumbledah. (Apr 25, 2017)

*Teachers Housing (2004)*
*Gando, Burkina Faso*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Parliament House. Valletta, Malta (2015)
Architect: Renzo Piano


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Really impressive building! I've visited Malta in late September this year and I've seen it in person. It's unobtrusive and impressive in the same time.  And it fits perfectly in the local architecture of La Valletta.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Casa Hacienda Nueva, Guatemala
Architects: Grupo Ancona.*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Corte Bertesina, Vicenza, Italy (2017)
Architects: Giovanni Traverso, Paola Vighy


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ That one obviously included older structures? Looks like stables or other farmer's commodities. Very interesting. Love the mix of natural materials, very warm by charme.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Suzhou Station 2009









www.cadreg.com















www.chinatours.com
























www.discoverchinatours.com

https://spaceshipchina.files.wordpress.com


























www.indiachinainstitute.org

Suzhou Museum 2006















































Taikoo Li district, Chengdu 2008









www.gochengdu.cn








www.iphonehacks.com

















https://architizer.com/projects/sino-ocean-taikoo-li-chengdu/
















www.swireproperties.com, www.mingtiandi.com








https://architizer.com/projects/sino-ocean-taikoo-li-chengdu/








www.swireproperties.com


New builds in a village, Wencuncun









www.arquitecturaviva.com








www.arquitecturaviva.com








https://pbs.twimg.com












Ningbo Art Museum









www.adsttc.com








www.inexhibit.com










Shangzhou Campus


















www.adsttc.com









www.adsttc.com








https://nuirs.files.wordpress.com








http://edenison.zenfolio.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Wa Shan Guesthouse, Xingshan, Hangzhou 









www.*********








www.theplan.it
























www.architectural-review.com








https://www.archdaily.com/867419/ke...on-on-the-work-of-wang-shu-and-lu-wenyu-image, www.architectural-review.com










www.area-arch.it
















https://eartharchitectureinchina.files.wordpress.com








http://www.artecinema.org/artecinema-calendar-2016/2016/10/7/wa-shan-la-maison-dhtes









www.*********


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Baoxi village, China


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Bamboo Courtyard Teahouse


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

New builds, in varying references to local vernacular, Suzhou


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

From Landscape to Roofscape, Okana, Kenya (2016)
Architects: Laura Katharina Strähle, Ellen Rouwendal


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Walled - Tsingpu Yangzhou Retreat, Yangzhou, China (2017)
Architects: Neri&Hu Design and Research Office


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

ThatOneGuy said:


> The Walled - Tsingpu Yangzhou Retreat, Yangzhou, China (2017)


This is just idyllic. I'd love to hang out here with friends on a summer evening.


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

really impressive


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lycée Schorge, Koudougou, Burkina Faso (2016)
Architect: Francis Kéré


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wildernesses Mews, Sevenoaks, UK (2018)
Architects: Morris+Company


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Library Kressbronn a. B., Kressbronn, Germany (2018)
Architects: Steimle Architekten


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

HIKMA - A Religious and Secular Complex, Dandaji Village, Niger (2018)
Architects: atelier masomi, studio chahar


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Graha Lakon - Office, Madiun, Indonesia (2017)
Architect: Andyrahman architect


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Villa Pecatu - Residential, Bali, Indonesia (2013)
Architect: Wahana Architects


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Distort House - Residential, Jakarta, Indonesia (2010)
Architect : TWS & Partners


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hotal Sunyata, Dali, China (2017)
Architects: Zhaoyang Architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ayla Golf Academy and Clubhouse, Aqaba, Jordan (2019)
Architects: Oppenheim Architecture


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

McGrath Road Housing, London, UK (2019)
Architect: Peter Barber


----------



## doda (Apr 23, 2009)

SO COOL


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wild Coast Tented Lodge, Yala National Park, Sri Lanka (2019)
Architects: Nomadic Resorts, Bo Reudler Studio


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Huatian Theater, Suqian, China (2017)
Architects: ADINJU


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

House in the Buddenturm, Münster, Germany (2018)
Architects: hehnpol architektur


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

St. Noa Mawaggali Cathedral, Mityana, Uganda (1965)
Architect: Justus Dahinden


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bisate Lodge, Ruhengeri, Rwanda (2018)
Architects: Nicholas Plewman Architects


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Buhais Geology Park Interpretive Centre, Sharjah, UAE (2019)
Architects: Hopkins Architects

Inspired by sea urchins that would have been on the site in the prehistoric era.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

For mars


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Refugia Hotel, Dalcahue, Chile (2011)
Architects: Mobil Arquitectos


----------

